# Dog Sitter



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a problem but enough about my personal life...  

I'm looking for someone to look after Ben, my dog - see my avatar, over Christmas and New Year. Ben in an "inside dog", he won't go into kennels, he tries to dig his way out through the concrete - been there, done that!

I've tried all the usual suspects in our area, North Cumbria, but to no aval.

Does anyone know of people who take dogs in to their house and look after them in Cumbria, North Lancashire, North Yorkshire even West Northumberland areas?

Ben is 12½, reasonably well behaved, has all his "jabs" including Rabies, is easy to look after - a couple of decent walks a day.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog sitter*

Hi

I admire you for doing this rather than the kennels. Oscar went to the kennels once - just for a couple of hours as a trial - I vouched he would never go there again.

I found a dog sitter through Google in Sheffield. I can only suggest you trawl the internet. The lady I used was £15 per day. Oscar stayed at her house for the day whilst I was at work.

I have a dog in my care already for new year, otherwise I would have had Ben.

Russell


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Can't help I'm afraid, but just to say should any MHF member want similar ad-hoc assistance down this neck of the woods, we would certainly consider helping out. We do it for neighbours and Zoe's breeder regularly (have 4 dogs in the house next weekend and neighbours already asking when they can see them). So don't be afraid to ask, so long as you won't take "no" personally, for there can be a host of reasons why it might be inconvenient.

Our last dog had one holiday in reputable and reassuringly expensive kennels, but we'll never do that again.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Can't help I'm afraid, but just to say should any MHF member want similar ad-hoc assistance down this neck of the woods, we would certainly consider helping out. We do it for neighbours and Zoe's breeder regularly (have 4 dogs in the house next weekend and neighbours already asking when they can see them). So don't be afraid to ask, so long as you won't take "no" personally, for there can be a host of reasons why it might be inconvenient.
> 
> Our last dog had one holiday in reputable and reassuringly expensive kennels, but we'll never do that again.
> 
> Dave


Right Dave I'll send Lottie and Jake along, we're off to Poland in the Spring ... no worries about how long for I assume  Oh well Dave I can tell you that that NO really hurt 

Seriously we would also offer in fact we can be specific we can probably manage a another medium sized dog (possibly not a bitch unless really placid) for up to two weeks in the school summer holidays.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi, If Durham is ok for you we sometimes meet a person who looks after dogs in his house. We see him as he also takes them for a walk, he quiet often has 2 of them.


I can try and get his phone number for you if you want, but I have heard that he is quite expensive (the wife thinks £18PN) but compared to kennels the service you would get is easily worth it.

Richard...


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi John

I used to home board dogs when my little girl was growing up (she's 26 now). It was unbelievably popular. Of course it helped my cause when the dogs used to jump out of their owner's car and run into the house and settle down!! I loved it and so did the dogs. 

Unfortunately (or fortunately for us) we are fulltiming now and so cannot help you unless you think he would settle in with us and our lurcher bitch of course??.

Good luck.

Pat


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I was expecting this to be a quiet, forgotten post and I'm overwhelmed by the response. _*Thank you*_, I am very grateful



RichardnGill said:


> Hi, If Durham is ok for you we sometimes meet a person who looks after dogs in his house. We see him as he also takes them for a walk, he quiet often has 2 of them.
> 
> I can try and get his phone number for you if you want, but I have heard that he is quite expensive (the wife thinks £18PN) but compared to kennels the service you would get is easily worth it.
> 
> Richard...


Richard,

Durham is on the outer edge of how far I'd travel, I'm assuming City. It's also a bit pricey. But, even so, please could you see if you can get the phone number and PM/email me with it in case I can't find anyone else.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi John, He is a really nice guy. He always stops and talks to us as he loves our Labrador. I will try and get his number, but it might be Mon/tues before we see him. Yes it is in the City area (about 1mile from the centre so your dog would get a nice walk around the river banks)


Richard...


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Looking at the prices people charge for caring for dogs in their own homes (the people) I have done this for nothing for friends and family! £15 per night, that is more than I have charged lodgers! 

My own labrador is now 10 years of age. I wouldn't consider sending Coco anywhere when I go away. If he doesn't come with us, I am very fortunate as my cleaning lady and her family, including their lady cocker spaniel Ella, move into my home to be with him. Coco loves their company especially Ella's. He particularly looks forward to his daily walks with her. It is as if he gets a 'holiday at home'!


----------

